# Recommended Filter Coffee Machine



## spirocheter

I have searched this forum and can not find recommendations regarding a filter coffee machine. I know this is probably because they do not produce the best coffee, so I don't wish to offend anyone. First thing in the morning, my wife and I just need a quick solution on our busy work days.

We had owned a Krups machine which due to the hard water in Shropshire, this has now died. We like the look of the Dualit filter 84006, though it looks as though these are no longer available (or they've sold everywhere).

We were keen to order before the VAT goes up, but want a reliable, practical and good looking device. I would be most grateful for any recommendations (realising it is not going to be the final word on great coffee)!


----------



## Eyedee

Why not just get a Hario V60,-------- (admin) please forgive the blatant company advertising.

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/PRD_ProductDetail.aspx?prodid=1067.


----------



## RolandG

Filter machines aren't something I've a lot of experience with, and I've not found a lot from googling - sorry.

Some general notes: Firstly, I'm a big believer that a manual pour-over (like the V60), Chemex or Aeropress are almost as easy and quick in the morning as any machine, and will produce some of the best coffee around (personally, I generally prefer coffee from these over espresso/milk drinks). They're cheaper than machines and should produce a great cup of coffee in less than four minutes.

If you're not sold on that and still want a machine, I'd suggest checking http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/drip - there are some reviews of machines there by coffee geeks; it won't be a comprehensive list, but might give you some clues on brands/models/designs.

Oh, and for my money the two most important factors in great tasting coffee are the quality of the beans and the freshness of the grinding. I have previously ground some great Hasbean coffee at home, taken it to the office and put it through the very basic drip machine there. The result wasn't as tasty as I have at home, but it was still much better than most coffee I come across - so I'd suggest concentrating on getting a good deal on a reliable machine, then using any saved money to buy some great coffee (and then maybe a grinder if you fancy







).

That's my take anyway - sorry I can't offer any more precise info, hope what's there helps. If the manual filter methods do take your fancy, there are a good few of us on here who love them and will be more than happy to provide extra info/advice/talk-your-ear-off


----------



## Glenn

An Aeropress might also fit the bill - approx 2 minutes from grind to cup

For filter coffee machines I have had experience of the Siemens (designed by Porsche) ones such as *this model*

The coffee is quite good when paired with a decent grinder too

There are a great number of commercial machines that i could recommend but none that actually look any good


----------



## Eyedee

I bought the mother-in-law an Aeropress for christmas, she's only in her 80's and usually uses a French Press. I was pleasantly surprised at just how easy it was to produce a good cup out of it with none of the sludge that is usually associated with presses. For the price I think its worth a try.

My opinion only.

Ian


----------



## Greenpotterer

The Chemex may not be a machine but certainly look nice for £29 + filter papers

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/categories/Grinders-and-Machines/Chemex/

Oh and it makes a cracking coffee with fresh beans

Gaz


----------



## vintagecigarman

I think that, in our enthusiasm for coffee, we may be missing the point a bit here. What spirocheter is looking for is ready-to-go coffee for a busy morning routine that requires minimal attention - switch on, walk away, and just come back and pour a cup whenever you want it. Probably he and his partner will even be drinking their coffee at different times. It may not be the perfect brew that we all aim for, but it's what the customer needs!

One solution might be this: http://www.electricshopping.com/cuisinart-grind-brew-plus-bean-to-cup-coffee-machine-dgb900.html?gclid=CIe-t5rSmKYCFQ8f4Qod_3aRaA

I used to work with someone who had a filter machine on the go all day long - with the jug sat on the heated plate for hours after the coffee was brewed, and the coffee was pretty disgusting. When it broke down he replaced it with machine that dispensed the coffee into a vacuum jug (that wasn't sat on a heater) and that improved things tremendously. I think it was this one: http://www.johnlewis.com/230994079/Product.aspx

Hope this helps.


----------



## Greenpotterer

vintagecigarman said:


> I think that, in our enthusiasm for coffee, we may be missing the point a bit here. What spirocheter is looking for is ready-to-go coffee for a busy morning routine that requires minimal attention - switch on, walk away, and just come back and pour a cup whenever you want it. Probably he and his partner will even be drinking their coffee at different times. It may not be the perfect brew that we all aim for, but it's what the customer needs!
> 
> One solution might be this: http://www.electricshopping.com/cuisinart-grind-brew-plus-bean-to-cup-coffee-machine-dgb900.html?gclid=CIe-t5rSmKYCFQ8f4Qod_3aRaA
> 
> I used to work with someone who had a filter machine on the go all day long - with the jug sat on the heated plate for hours after the coffee was brewed, and the coffee was pretty disgusting. When it broke down he replaced it with machine that dispensed the coffee into a vacuum jug (that wasn't sat on a heater) and that improved things tremendously. I think it was this one: http://www.johnlewis.com/230994079/Product.aspx
> 
> Hope this helps.


Think you might be right there, our passion for that perfect brew sometimes leads us down the garden path. Still think 10 minutes with the Chemex is worth the wait though in fact I'm going to make another one now thanks for reminding me

Gaz


----------



## Glenn

What sort of budget do you have?


----------



## marbeaux

Most kitchen equipment Manufacturer's make a filter machine. In fact I once thought that was the only way to make real coffee at home. They rarely break down so buy a non too expensive one. Sooner, rather than later buy a nice coffee bean, hand grinder and progress to a French Press or similar. Quite cheap and better tasting coffee from my experience.

You can then drink your quick cuppa in the morning and a nicer tasting one when you have a little more time.

And may I mention that I don't have any sludge in my cup 'cos I grind the beans to a suitable size for my French Press brewing.


----------



## spirocheter

Apologies for not writing back sooner, work has been incredibly hectic so I've not had much time spare (lame excuse)! Thank you so much everyone for the range of answers, this is certainly what I was looking for. We ended up buying a John Lewis own brand, which is (I think) a rebranded version of the more expensive Cusinart without the grinder built in. At £59 it certainly was quite inexpensive.

http://www.johnlewis.com/230994079/Product.aspx

My wife an I are both coffee fanatics, though our degree of fanaticism fluctuates as time permits. We have a burr grinder (Kitchenaid), a Gaggia Classic expresso machine a couple of percolators and a variety of French Press devices. Perhaps we can not call ourselves fanatics, after discovering this website, we are obviously 'amateurs'. I had come across the Chemex and the Hario methods of brewing coffee and certainly think we'll be investing in one of these soon.

Also with this forum, we'll be looking at alternative online sources for coffee other than Tesco and Sainsbury's (and the overpriced Whittards and local specialty store).

Thanks again very much.


----------



## BanishInstant

Most of us are amateurs but are trying to get better - its an enjoyable hobby!


----------



## spirocheter

I've a friend who likes fine wine, he spends £35 a bottle on average... so I think I should stop worrying about paying £5 for a bag of coffee! I think I'm going to ask my family for a Chemex 10cup for my birthday (my wife and I tend to hit the coffee pretty hard... quantity is certainly required). It doesn't tend to sit around long in our house and whilst this is good for the coffee, not perhaps for general caffeine related jitters!


----------



## lookseehear

I used to worry about how quickly I went through a £5-7 250g bag of beans, but I realised that I don't really buy coffee any more (unless I happen to be near one of my favoured independent shops!) and even for a cup of excellence bag, you are probably paying 30-50p per cup. Like you said, when you compare it to something like wine which on average could be £5-10 per glass it doesn't look so bad!

I just bought the 6-8 cup chemex and I would say it's fine for probably 2 mugs of coffee each for you and your wife. If you were wanting to be able to make more than that then maybe the 10 cup is a better choice.


----------

